

Obama signs America Invents Act into law, makes patent reform a reality - codedivine
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/16/obama-signs-america-invents-act-into-law-makes-patent-reform-a/

======
mvzink
Really? School House Rock's _How a Bill Becomes a Law_ is Engadget's idea of a
"Video recap of the patent reform process"? Thanks for furthering civil
education I guess.

~~~
Luyt
Agreed, that video didn't address patents at all. It just shows how bills pass
congress, senate and president to become laws.

The eleven second 'family-man' version might give you some consolation:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf2q66G3lmM>

